# Survey on Fasting



## Ed Walsh (Feb 3, 2016)

Luke 5:34-35 (KJV)
34 And he said unto them, Can ye make the children of the bridechamber fast, while the bridegroom is with them?

35 But the days will come, when the bridegroom shall be taken away from them, and then shall they fast [not might, but “shall” fast] in those days. [those days are now here]

If you are like me, you may have long neglected this means of grace that in your younger days was a great blessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jambo (Feb 3, 2016)

When I was young I used to fast for a whole day regularly but have not done so since my mid-20s when I became a diabetic.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 3, 2016)

What all do you do on your day of fasting? Do you spend all your time praying and studying Scripture? Is there Scripture which states how long ppl are to fast? I'm not sure I could go without eating for 24 hours and still be able to concentrate on anything. I get sick to my stomach if I don't eat so I'm not sure how profitable it would turn out. Perhaps I could work up to 24 hours.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a bit embarrassed but I had to vote "no." In fact, I can't say I've _ever_ fasted, and I'm unsettled by that because when Jesus talked about fasting, He would say "_when_ you fast," and not "_if_ you fast." It seems to be not as optional as I and many other brothers tend to make it. I was encouraged last summer by a couple in my local congregation who were embarking on a short-term mission trip to India and, in the _incredibly small_ window of time they had to raise what was _no small_ amount of money, they fasted and told me it made all the difference.

May the Lord bless you,

-Nathan


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 3, 2016)

I am not actually sure that the bridegroom is taken away? Is He not with us?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 3, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> What all do you do on your day of fasting?



The information below is (I think) idealized, in that I believe that fasting can still be useful even if you have to work for a portion of the day.

From Fisher’s Catechism on the Question 50. On what is required in the second commandment:

Q. 22. What is religious fasting?
A. “A religious fast requires total abstinence, not only from all
food, (unless bodily weakness do manifestly disable from holding out,
till the fast be ended,) but also from all worldly labour, discourses,
and thoughts, and from all bodily delights.”65 Josh. 7:6; Judges 20:26.

65 Directory for the public worship of God, in the article, Concerning
public solemn Fasting.

You also mentioned that you have physical limitations that may prevent you from fasting. Diabetes for instance, would likely keep someone from a complete--water only--fast. There are many other ways such as a partial fast, where you might be able to give up food, but still drink fruit juice, etc. I am no expert so maybe we can hear from some others.


----------



## johnny (Feb 3, 2016)

I posted "YES" but thats kind of cheating because I have had to fast in the last year for medical reasons.
One was spinal surgery and the other a colonoscopy, although I did use those fasts to reflect on Gods gracious workings in my life and had some time of prayer and meditation and rest from work.

I used to reserve a day each week for fasting, it is extremely good for your health by the way.
This poll has made me a bit ashamed at how much I have neglected this ordinance.


----------



## jambo (Feb 3, 2016)

Nathan said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed but I had to vote no.
> 
> -Nathan





johnny said:


> This poll has made me a bit ashamed at how much I have neglected this ordinance.



I would not feel embarrassed or ashamed at not having done so as feeling guilty is no reason to engage in the practice. Jesus did say that any fasting should be done secretly. Fasting is a personal thing and is done because you want to devote time to prayer and seeking God without distraction.

The important thing is to pray and some may feel that is easier on a full stomach rather than an empty one.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 3, 2016)

Nathan said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed but I had to vote "no." In fact, I can't say I've ever fasted, and I'm unsettled by that because when Jesus talked about fasting, He would say "when you fast," and not "if you fast."



Thank you for your post. I think many Christians have the same sentiments as Nathan's. We could use some help.

The subject of fasting is a very private matter. Why go through all that effort only to lose your reward by talking about it? (Except in the negative) (Matthew 6:5, 6) Maybe the best thing to do is, if anyone posts with experience in fasting, is to Private Message each other seeking counsel about the how-to's and why-to's of fasting.

Personally, I would appreciate it if someone with experience was willing to speak in favor of fasting. Either publicly or privately. Fasting can have great spiritual benefits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rickclayfan (Feb 3, 2016)

Miss Marple said:


> I am not actually sure that the bridegroom is taken away? Is He not with us?



He was physically taken away. It was for this reason why Christ comforted His disciples in John 14.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 3, 2016)

No. Cannot do so due to health reasons.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 3, 2016)

*God's Chosen Fast - Isa. 58:6*

Below is an excerpt from: _*God's Chosen Fast*_ by: Arthur Wallis
Google Books (partial only): https://goo.gl/WR4nZU

"Arthur Wallis offers this balanced study on fasting, and seeks to give to the subject the weight that Scripture gives it while also avoiding exaggeration and over-emphasis. This book includes a biblical index, and an appendix dealing with the textual problems surrounding four references to fasting in the New Testament."

Some of you may think that the information by Wallis is extreme or unrealistic; and in at least one place, in error. I.e., "promised healing."
I do not agree. Certainly there are health reasons that prevent some from fasting. But for most of us fasting could be an important addition to our spiritual lives.

*GOD’S CHOSEN FAST
Isa. 58:6*​ 
Isaiah 58 is the classic of scripture on the subject of fasting. God reminds His people that the acceptable fast is the one, which HE has chosen. Fasting, like prayer, must be God-initiated and God-ordained if it is to be effective. Prevailing prayer begins with God; He places upon us a burden by the Spirit and we respond to that burden. Prayer that originates with God always re- turns to God. So it is with fasting.

Fasting is a practice, which may actually seem strange to most twentieth century Christians, maybe even a little extreme or fanatical. Some fear it will have harmful results and oppose fasting almost instinctively. Having proven the great value and blessing of fasting over the years, this document is to provide to the earnest believers a scriptural basis for fasting as well as provide some guidelines to aid on the practical issues as well.

Fasting provides us benefits therapeutically as well as spiritually. Many however have turned from this divinely appointed means of grace.

There are two basic categories of fasting:
- Public (Proclaimed)
- Personal

The Public or Proclaimed fast is primarily called for in times of national or spiritual crisis and is entered into by an entire congregation. In scripture, God without exception, always responded in deliverance. The Personal fast is as David said “I humbled my soul with fasting—Ps 69:10”; and then naturally moves to the mourning of repentance and contrition, and consecration to God. Jesus, the best example of consecration to God, undertook a 40-day fast before going into public ministry. Though He received the Spirit in all his fullness at His baptism in the Jordan, the power was not operative until He returned from His wilderness testing. By accepting the fasting, He was reaffirming His determination to do the will of His Father. It was His final preparation and consecration for His heavenly mission. As He returned to Galilee in the power of the Spirit, the works of God were manifested in Him.

_* WHY FAST?*_​ 
The Spirit of God is stirring the Church. In New Testament times, fasting was a channel of power. As spirituality waned and worldliness flourished in the church, the power and gifts of the Spirit were withdrawn. With the loss of inner power, men clung to what was an outward accompaniment and placed more emphasis on the act of fasting, though bereft of the inward spirit that alone could give it value. Hence, we see Paul’s prediction fulfilled from 2 Tim. 3:5 “having the form of religion but denying the power.”

But Glory to God, a new thirst for the Spirit is awakening the church, a day of spiritual renewal. There is heart felt searching, burdens and longings every- where and they are ascending to heaven. The Spirit of God is stirring. God is determined to have a glorious Church without spot or wrinkle, a bride fit for His beloved Son. It is my conviction that as we travail before God, we will rediscover the New Testament power that is released through the biblical practice of fasting unto God.

THE TWO MAIN CATEGORIES OF FASTING ARE PUBLIC AND PERSONAL (AS DESCRIBED ON REVERSE AND MAY HAVE DIFFERING NEEDS AND CIRCUMSTANCES THAT MOVE MEN TO FAST).

_*KINDS OF FASTS*_​ 
Fasting is defined as simply “not eating food.” It is true many things hinder our communion with God, and we do need to commune with God, and we do need to practice self-denial in general but the fact still remains that “to fast” means primarily “not to eat food (solid or liquid).”

3 main kinds of fasts:
● The Normal Fast—Matt. 4:2
● The Partial Fast—Dan. 10:3
● The Absolute Fast—Acts 9:9

The normal fast: The first mention of fasting in the new covenant ”Jesus fasted.... and afterwards he was hungry.” It meant abstaining from all food, solid or liquid, but not from water. We are told Jesus ate nothing, not that he did not drink. Satan also tempted Him to “eat” not to drink. Therefore we can conclude Jesus’ 40-day fast was a “normal fast.”

The Day of Atonement was the only regular fast under Mosaic Law (Lev. 23:27).

The Partial Fast is a restriction of diet rather than complete abstention. Dan. 10:2-3. At the end of Daniel’s fast he was physically better on a diet of vegetables and water. Dan. 1:15. The partial fast allows a great many variations, which have been tried with blessing. This is the method of living exclusively on one type of food for the duration of the fast. It is of great value especially where circumstances make it impossible or inconvenient to undertake a normal fast. Certainly it requires no less discipline. It can be used however as a stepping-stone to the NORMAL fast by those who have never fasted before. One great advantage is that even after being sustained for a long period, normal eating can be resumed almost at once, which is NOT the case with the other 2 kinds of fasting. The Absolute Fast is as defined in Acts 9:9, “for 3 days (never more)... neither ate nor drank.” Moses and Elijah were the only ones who did more but both were supernatural in nature (i.e. an exceptional measure for an exceptional situation).
Esther 4:16 - Intervention for the Jews (3 days).

_*PURPOSES OF FASTING*_​ 
· Personal Sanctity (humbling yourself with fasting.) Ps 69:10: Matt. 5:4
· Facilitates Intercession (to be heard on high) Isa. 58:4; Ezra 8:23
· Change God’s mind - Jonah 3:5-10.
· To free the Captives - Isa. 58:6
· For Revelation - Dan. 9:2,3; 21,22
· To Buffet the Body - Duet 32:15-16— But Jeshurun waxed fat and kicked: you waxed fat, you grew thick, you became sleek; then he forsook God who made him and scoffed at the Rock of his salvation. Paul said, “every athlete exercises self control in all things.” I Cor. 9:25-27 - In the mind of Paul there was not merely the danger of temptation if the body was not buffeted, but of loss of power in the great contest of life, just as an athlete who failed to train seriously would be hindered on the day of the race and lose the prize. Therefore, take the steps necessary to subdue the appetites and desires of the body, that the spiritual man might be kept in the ascendancy (control).

Fasting may also be voluntary or involuntary (no desire for food because of anxiety, sorrow, mental distress, or simply no food available - Dan. 6:18, Matt. 15:32)

_*FOOD AND THE BODY*_​ 
We know that food is of course necessary for the sustaining of life, but AIR, WATER AND SLEEP are much more urgently needed. The body cannot live more that a few minutes without air, or a few days without water and sleep; but in normal circumstances a normally healthy and well-nourished body can exist quite satisfactorily for several weeks without food.

During a prolonged fast the body is living on surplus fat, and at the same time acting like an internal incinerator, burning up the waste and decaying tissues of the body. Only when this refining process is complete (complete fast) does it commence to consume its sound living cells, and that is when starvation begins.

How do we know when this happens? The body passes through 3 phases.

The FIRST PHASE is marked by a craving for food and may last a couple days or more. Once through it there may continue to be a pleasurable sensation at the thought of food, however with no craving or strong temptation

The SECOND PHASE: is marked by a feeling of weakness and faintness, which may last for 2 or 3 days. Here is where it seems to require an effort of the will for every movement. This is the most difficult part of the fast and you may find it necessary to rest a good deal. The gradual disappearance of this sense of weakness is a signal the body has eliminated its grosser wastes and poisons.

The THIRD PHASE and easiest, is one of growing strength with little or no concern about food and only occasional and de- creasing spasms of weakness. Here you often feel you could continue your fast indefinitely with very little effort. The termination of this phase is marked by hunger pangs (Matt. 4:2), showing that the process of elimination has been completed and now the body is beginning to draw on the sound living tissue. This is the warning bell that the fast is complete and the body is beginning to starve. At this point the fast would of course be broken off.

This reveals the true difference between an “appetite for food” verses “hunger for food.” Isa. 58:8 also says at this point “your healing shall spring up speedily”. Receive it!

Physical Benefits; brightness of eye, pure breath, clear skin, new digestive system and a sense of physical well being.

Sense Faculties; sharpened sense of taste and smell, mental powers become remarkably clear and active.

Breaking Fast —self-discipline is required to curb & control appetites until the body is ready for full feeding. Quantity of intake must be small & well masticated. - The End


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 3, 2016)

I have not religiously fasted this year I think. I do daily 'fasts' like push my meal later in the day and helps with some health issues.


----------



## Andres (Feb 4, 2016)

A few months back when the Supreme Court was making their decision regarding homosexual marriage, the RPCNA called for a period of prayer and fasting. They gave a suggested week and then left the specific days/times up to local churches and individuals. I fasted then but it was not for 24 hours so I voted no in the poll.


----------

